# Need Roadmaster/cwc Serial Number Help!



## Maniac57c (Mar 23, 2016)

I have this frame and I'm seeking to ID year and make.


----------



## JAF/CO (Mar 23, 2016)

looks like 47 48


----------



## OhioJones (Mar 24, 2016)

Sift around the CWC serial # page. It is rather extensive and will help you a ton.


----------



## Barto (Mar 24, 2016)

Where would one find the CWC Serial number page?


----------



## OhioJones (Mar 24, 2016)

Head down a bit further. Should still be on the first page of the Balloon Tire section. Something along the lines of, "CWC SN Project" or something like that. You can't miss it.


----------



## pedal_junky (Mar 25, 2016)

http://thecabe.com/forum/threads/cleveland-welding-s-n-project.2705/


----------



## bentwoody66 (Mar 26, 2016)

1946


----------

